# Lower pelvis lump



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It might be a lymph node or it might be a hernia. Best get it checked out by a medic.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd be concerned about a small hernia. I'd get checked by your doctor, too.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder if it's a cyst of some sort. Lymph nodes are deep, if this is part of the skin I would think it would be a localized infection (like a bad pimple).

Having it checked is never a bad idea, but I don't rush in myself lol.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

So I could be seen maybe sometime next week? No need to rush? No need to stop riding? 

Thanks all!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol. Personally as someone who has had cysts in that area I would monitor. Given that it's Thursday it may be smarter to go in now. I said what I would do, not what is smart to do lol.

If it doesn't bother you while riding I wouldn't stop.

It seems like an odd spot for a hernia, can you even get hernias there? But that would obviously be more serious.

I wouldn't rush in but maybe smart to get it checked out before the weekend.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@Yogiwick I'm usually the same and never go in. I've had a busted ankle that didn't get discovered until months later and a smashed tailbone that was similar. This is quite different since it's rather painful (i threw up this morning from the pain) and it showed up almost but probably not quite overnight.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Cysts are extremely painful. Regardless of what it is if it's that bad you should get it checked out. The bad ones I've had were excruciating, one I didn't realize because it was 100 degrees and I blamed it on the heat but I got sunstroke and almost passed out (working at a horse show!) in retrospect I had a fever, plus the weather, and felt sick for several days.

If that is what it is the treatment won't necessarily help much lol (heavy duty antibiotics plus NSAIDS don't improve how you feel!) but it will hopefully cut down the healing time significantly and prevent it from becoming worse. Definitely get it checked out if it's that painful! If you go today or tomorrow you can work it around your schedule. Definitely ASAP if it gets any worse.

I was thinking it was more down on your leg sort of but if it's more towards the stomach it could be a hernia. I don't think it really matters what because it does sound like it should be checked. I have had swollen lymph nodes in sort of the crease of your leg. Painful definitely but not enough to make you throw up I wouldn't think, those do appear pretty magically unfortunately.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Called around. I'm not an established patient anywhere in this town (haven't been to the doctor in 3 years) so the earliest I can get an appt is October. So I'll wait it out and hopefully it goes away on its own and if it gets worse I'll go to urgent care or something


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> I was thinking it was more down on your leg sort of but if it's more towards the stomach it could be a hernia. I don't think it really matters what because it does sound like it should be checked. I have had swollen lymph nodes in sort of the crease of your leg. Painful definitely but not enough to make you throw up I wouldn't think, those do appear pretty magically unfortunately.



Its down in the crease of the leg and the groin. Which is why I just thought it was soreness from riding.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would probably think lymph node then, they don't usually hurt that much but otherwise it sounds pretty accurate. Could be it's not related to your ride at all. Let us know! Hopefully it disappears again with no worries!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like a lymph node to me too. There are risk factors for hernias in that area. Maybe look them up and see if you have any. I'd be at the Urgent Care for that amount of pain associated with it.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If it's painful enough that you are vomiting in discomfort, go to urgent care.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Took a Motrin. Mostly fine. Got an appt in at the local community health center for Saturday. Will be in urgent care if it is too much.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I would go to urgent care. If it is a cyst, it is something of a risky place (close to blood supply, close to lymph nodes, etc). Try hot compresses and see if it'll come to a head. They might prescribe oral antibiotics if it's large or you have a fever associated. I understand if it's financially difficult to see the urgent care, but if it's just a question of not wanting to make a fuss over nothing, please err on the side of caution.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

It is a bit financial. My insurance will cover a trip to the health center better than a trip to urgent care. I'm not riding tonight, which is about my highest level of taking something physical seriously.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

A cyst from ingrown hair. 

Or inguinal hernia (unlikely) or swollen lymph node. Depends if you're generally under the weather, stressed or your immune system is compromised. Hernias can be painful but the area doesn't typically look infected/raw etc. Lymph nodes and cysts (obv the last one) take on a more aggravated appearance. If it gets hot and infected-esque then don't hesitate though not an area you wanna mess around with o.o Get some good rest!

edit: during my shaving days, tight breeches and underwear I'd get fat lumps from ingrown hairs. Could move them around like you said as well. I'd sqeeze em if they got gross and salt-rinse the area and lots of pantless reading in bed. Sorry if too much info haha xD If though you think the infection feels deeper or pops when you lift anything/move around then yeah. That's not the same >.<


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@Kalraii

Thank you. Not too much information at all... I think the vein of this thread naturally goes that direction. Presently sitting in bed doing said pantsless reading. Hopefully you are right. Would rather not have a hernia. Recovery time is long.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Usually if it is a hernia you can make it bulge or swell a little by increasing your abdominal pressure. You can try something like coughing or bearing down while feeling the lump, and see if it seems to get bigger. 

A lymph node will not change due to pressure. Have you had any infections or injuries to your lower body below the waist recently? The drainage from something like that can end up causing a swollen lymph node. 

Whatever you do, don't let anyone try to "lance" it in a clinic. My M/I/L had some inexperienced nurse practitioner try to lance her swollen lymph node in a clinic, and severed her femoral artery. Then she had to be rushed to the hospital to have pressure applied and lie flat for 6 hours. 
No one should be cutting into that part of your body unless they are a surgeon. Using just a needle for diagnostics would be OK.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

What on earth... @gottatrot that was some brave nurse who really went digging o.o Squeezing the head of an abscess? Go for it and keep it clean. But actually full out lancing in_ that_ area? Over here at least practitioners have to be signed off by a surgeon even for injections in the butt cheek! (pls not not the same as taking blood, but medicinal injections). Without knowing what it is I would be even using a needle. I will say though I would rather have a hernia and take it realllllllllllllly easy than an infection if I had to wait any period of time because of finances/availability etc.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Written hopped up on hydrocodone.
That was an absess. It got lanced. I can't ride for 8 days. -_-


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Glad you got it sorted! Such a painful area to get anything tbh!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So glad you went. That was my gut reaction having had that, pop up immediately when the body feels like it (maybe that area rubbed while riding or something?) EXTREMELY painful and make you feel awful.

That's probably better then me, I was on heavy duty antibiotics but they didn't give me an rx for painkillers (well, they did but just higher dose ibuprofen), so I was on 800mg ibuprofen which made me SO sick and didn't touch the pain so they said 600 mg ibuprofen plus tylenol. All this plus the abscess it was awful. The second bad one I didn't go and I should have lol. Oh and the NP DID lance it but the one she did was on my bottom so no major issues. And it was super painful due to the infection and she couldn't go deep...was talking about the surgeon draining it, yikes! Luckily didn't need that.

Once everything is out the healing is pretty fast. Hope you feel much better soon!!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol I went riding yesterday.


----------

